# east bear and others



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

I've just been searching around for info on the 300z type headlights for 240's (s13's mostly)

I've found some interesting stuff...but all at least a year old..most 2years old.

I'm not looking for a 300z conversion as I've heard they wouldn't fit very easily...course...a headlight conversion isn't gonna be too easy any way  But if that's what it means cool.

I'm really looking for different designs before I choose one...I'm still not even set on this conversion...also looking for 98 conversion too (kouki)


BACK TO THE POINT THOUGH

I can find any eastbear site aside from an all japanese? one, but I've seen a pic of them and...although they are close...not really what I'm wanting. Something more like what I've seen in NFSU, and NFSU2.
Also, phase2's site only has a pic of the eastbear setup.
All the links I tried were from 2year old posts and none worked.

Any one have sites that have kits for this kind of conversion, 300zx conversions and non-300z conversions welcome...mostly looking for the later. 

I could prolly figure out how to make the 300z lights work...but seeing as they are kinda wide I'm not sure how that'd look so I'm really looking for a made to fit unit...or instructions at the least.


Also pics would be great


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Its cheaper to make the thing yourself. Raybrig and a couple other companies make independant bulb housings(like the Silvia Projectors). Ive reasearched a good bit into doing it myself, insteed of paying a company for a style I dont even like.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

and no one has any knowledge on this...cool...well if I find anything out I'll post it


----------

